# Mastering the "art" of BT



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Been trying several different types of releases lately thanks to PSarge & FirstMaxx and I have a question/observation that I would like input on.
> 
> After trying several different releases, I've pretty much settled on a Stan 4 finger "thumb trigger". The one I've borrowed is the original SX (not the SX-2). After countless "blind bail shots", I think I might have "mastered" the art of setting this off using back tension.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how you know...If your hand don't move at all, you set it off by cheating, or if your hand moves too much (explodes back and out) you probably used arm muscles instead of back muscles to make it go.

I would recommend you set your trigger a bit heavier so that you have a much harder time "setting it off" by triggering. That way you can "pre-load" the trigger without firing it, that should remove the temptation to trigger off the shot. It will make it harder initially to use BT to set it off, but in the long run you'll be better off...

You could also work with that EVO I loaned you until you get the feel of shooting with BT. Once you get the feel, you can switch to a thumb trigger and just try and acheive the same feel...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> That's exactly how you know...If your hand don't move at all, you set it off by cheating, or if your hand moves too much (explodes back and out) you probably used arm muscles instead of back muscles to make it go.
> 
> I would recommend you set your trigger a bit heavier so that you have a much harder time "setting it off" by triggering. That way you can "pre-load" the trigger without firing it, that should remove the temptation to trigger off the shot. It will make it harder initially to use BT to set it off, but in the long run you'll be better off...
> 
> You could also work with that EVO I loaned you until you get the feel of shooting with BT. Once you get the feel, you can switch to a thumb trigger and just try and acheive the same feel...


Thanks, I believe I'm getting there and will be doing a lot more "re-learning". I've made more shots in the last week with my eyes closed that I ever have in the past. :wink:

But, as an old school teacher used to say: "A word to the wise is sufficient" - when switching from a release where the thumb post is a safety and one where the thumb post sets off the release, BE SURE you mentally adjust yourself to which is which. I had a FAT lip for several days that will attest to that.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks, I believe I'm getting there and will be doing a lot more "re-learning". I've made more shots in the last week with my eyes closed that I ever have in the past. :wink:
> 
> But, as an old school teacher used to say: "A word to the wise is sufficient" - when switching from a release where the thumb post is a safety and one where the thumb post sets off the release, BE SURE you mentally adjust yourself to which is which. I had a FAT lip for several days that will attest to that.


A very wise man must have told you that...I was messing around with one of OBT's sensations this past winter...felt so much like my EVO, I got about half way to full draw when I remembered I didn't have my thumb on the safety...I quickly grabbed on to the safety and dealt myself a glancing blow to the forehead right between my eyes...:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> A very wise man must have told you that...I was messing around with one of OBT's sensations this past winter...felt so much like my EVO, I got *about half way to full draw when I remembered I didn't have my thumb on the safety*...I quickly grabbed on to the safety and dealt myself a glancing blow to the forehead right between my eyes...:embara:


That is *EXACTLY* what I did - just glad none of you guys were there to witness it at the time it happened. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That is *EXACTLY* what I did - just glad none of you guys were there to witness it at the time it happened. :tongue:


Yeah...the night I did it, the barn was packed...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Been trying several different types of releases lately thanks to PSarge & FirstMaxx and I have a question/observation that I would like input on.
> 
> After trying several different releases, I've pretty much settled on a Stan 4 finger "thumb trigger". The one I've borrowed is the original SX (not the SX-2). After countless "blind bail shots", I think I might have "mastered" the art of setting this off using back tension.
> 
> ...


if your release moves back when the shot breaks it at least indicates that there was some back hold or back pressure present. in other words you were holding the bow back against the stops when the shot broke. 

If your not pulling the bow back the bow is pulling you forward. 
there isn't really any netural place if there was that would be 100 percent let off and it would just sit there and never fire. 

So pull the thing back and never stop pulling it back. and use what ever release method you can that is repeatable and doesn't move the bow around while releaseing. 

Took me years and I won't say I got anything mastered, especially a hinge release..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> if your release moves back when the shot breaks it at least indicates that there was some back hold or back pressure present. in other words you were holding the bow back against the stops when the shot broke.
> 
> If your not pulling the bow back the bow is pulling you forward.
> there isn't really any netural place if there was that would be 100 percent let off and it would just sit there and never fire.
> ...


Bingo - remember I shoot left handed and during my "re-learning" I kept having arrows fly to the right. What I'm pretty sure was happening was that I didn't have a "triangle" form and my bow arm was going one way and my release arm the other. 

I probably won't shoot worth a crap come Sat., but I'm going to be on the 600 line making every attempt to put my newly gained knowledge into play. And if any of you are out there and see me "doing it wrong" SPEAK UP - my old skin is way to "tufff" for you to hurt my feelings. :wink:

Just don't start whining when I get to the point that I'm "sitting all of you down". :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bingo - remember I shoot left handed and during my "re-learning" I kept having arrows fly to the right. What I'm pretty sure was happening was that I didn't have a "triangle" form and my bow arm was going one way and my release arm the other.
> 
> I probably won't shoot worth a crap come Sat., but I'm going to be on the 600 line making every attempt to put my newly gained knowledge into play. And if any of you are out there and see me "doing it wrong" SPEAK UP - my old skin is way to "tufff" for you to hurt my feelings. :wink:
> 
> Just don't start whining when I get to the point that I'm "sitting all of you down". :wink:


Usually ...for me at least, that right miss is caused by tensing up my release shoulder (preventing BT) and then causing the shot to go off either with my biceps (not as likely)or by pushing through with my bow arm (very likely)... not exactly BT...there are other things that can cause it though (grip, peeking, etc...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Usually ...for me at least, that right miss is caused by tensing up my release shoulder (preventing BT) and then causing the shot to go off either with my biceps (not as likely)or by pushing through with my bow arm (very likely)... not exactly BT...there are other things that can cause it though (grip, peeking, etc...)


I'm trying my best to find AND repeat the "bone to bone" aspect of the bow arm. "Pushing through" is definitely a "bad thing", unless, of course, one can push exactly on the same plane.

Bone to Bone
Wrist down
Release elbow is line
Focus on target
Let the "release just happen"
etc.

Man that's a lot for an old mind to absorb, BUT once it does, it "should" become natural (please tell me it will). :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm trying my best to find AND repeat the "bone to bone" aspect of the bow arm. "Pushing through" is definitely a "bad thing", unless, of course, one can push exactly on the same plane.
> 
> Bone to Bone
> Wrist down
> ...


 There are days that it does and others where it doesn't. When it does, I can really shoot, unfortunatley for me those are in the minority right now...I'm thinking it will end up being easier for you than it is for me...

It will come for you...I think you're going about it the right way (lots of blind bale)...just don't expect it to help a ton at first, your scores will likely drop. (It seems like you've made that realization already)...but they will come back...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bingo - remember I shoot left handed and during my "re-learning" I kept having arrows fly to the right. What I'm pretty sure was happening was that I didn't have a "triangle" form and my bow arm was going one way and my release arm the other.
> 
> I probably won't shoot worth a crap come Sat., but I'm going to be on the 600 line making every attempt to put my newly gained knowledge into play. And if any of you are out there and see me "doing it wrong" SPEAK UP - my old skin is way to "tufff" for you to hurt my feelings. :wink:
> 
> *Just don't start whining when I get to the point that I'm "sitting all of you down". :wink:*


You know, I was actually gonna help as best I could right up to that point right there!!!


I started with a BT hinge release. Figured I'd go ahead and start with it instead of learning a bad habit only to replace it with another. It WILL make a difference. I was never really sure whether I was doing it right (still not 100% sure) but when I shot that full round up there last time it became painfully (and I mean that) clear that I was pretty darn close. My shoulder never hurt so bad.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You know, I was actually gonna help as best I could right up to that point right there!!!
> 
> I started with a BT hinge release. Figured I'd go ahead and start with it instead of learning a bad habit only to replace it with another. It WILL make a difference. I was never really sure whether I was doing it right (still not 100% sure) but when I shot that full round up there last time it became painfully (and I mean that) clear that I was pretty darn close. My shoulder never hurt so bad.


You probably don't have anything to worry about (right now). :wink:

Any chance you'll be at DCWC this Sat.? Maybe we can shoot the same target and critique each others' release. That is, if I have any arrows left after shooting the Field course early. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You probably don't have anything to worry about (right now). :wink:
> 
> Any chance you'll be at DCWC this Sat.? Maybe we can shoot the same target and critique each others' release. That is, if I have any arrows left after shooting the Field course early. :tongue:


Why not shoot field late Lee??? Sarge Jr.'s soccer game is at 11:00...I could be in Durham by say 1:30-1:45...

I am itching to shoot...I have to miss my regular Wednesday shoot thanks to Soccer so Saturday seems do-able...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Why not shoot field late Lee??? Sarge Jr.'s soccer game is at 11:00...I could be in Durham by say 1:30-1:45...
> 
> I am itching to shoot...I have to miss my regular Wednesday shoot thanks to Soccer so Saturday seems do-able...


Late is good with me - depending on how my youngest daughter is doing. She's having surgery on Fri. and is scheduled to stay at the hospital 1 night. Unless you hear different from me, plan on coming and we'll get in at least 14 targets.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Late is good with me - depending on how my youngest daughter is doing. She's having surgery on Fri. and is scheduled to stay at the hospital 1 night. Unless you hear different from me, plan on coming and we'll get in at least 14 targets.


I still need to run it by the "boss", but sounds good to me...

I'll try to rope in scarson and maybe treaton too (he might be too busy hunting though...)

I also send some well wishes to your daughter that things go well...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I still need to run it by the "boss", but sounds good to me...
> 
> I'll try to rope in scarson and maybe treaton too (he might be too busy hunting though...)
> 
> I also send some well wishes to your daughter that things go well...


I'm sure all will be well with the daughter. It's one of those "female" things. 

Treaton should have time to get a morning hunt in and still make DCWC - even for the 600 round. And don't take a "no" from either the "boss" or Carson. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm sure all will be well with the daughter. It's one of those "female" things.
> 
> Treaton should have time to get a morning hunt in and still make DCWC - even for the 600 round. And don't take a "no" from either the "boss" or Carson. :wink:


I'm more likely to get a "no" from the boss than carson or treaton ...unfortunately for me...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'm more likely to get a "no" from the boss than carson or treaton ...unfortunately for me...


Just tell her (ah, I mean the boss) that you'll bring both the boys with you and she can have the afternoon off. Then when she's (oops, I mean the boss again) not looking, drop them off at the park. I know they'd be fine left alone all afternoon.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just tell her (ah, I mean the boss) that you'll bring both the boys with you and she can have the afternoon off. Then when she's (oops, I mean the boss again) not looking, drop them off at the park. I know they'd be fine left alone all afternoon.


 Prag, thanks for trying, but I don't think I'll be taking that advice:no:...I have this feeling that those would be the last arrows I ever fired if I did...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Prag, thanks for trying, but I don't think I'll be taking that advice:no:...I have this feeling that those would be the last arrows I ever fired if I did...


You know I was kidding. You could just bring the boys with you. Jr. could shoot and all it would take to keep Jack occupied would be a bucket (or twelve) of water and a cup. :wink: 

Of course, you could foot the bill and move the grandparents to High Point. 

Wait, I got a much better idea - tell the "boss" that Mac & I are simply craving some more of her (I mean the boss's) bar-b-que and you really feel obligated to bring it to us. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You know I was kidding. You could just bring the boys with you. Jr. could shoot and all it would take to keep Jack occupied would be a bucket (or twelve) of water and a cup. :wink:
> 
> Of course, you could foot the bill and move the grandparents to High Point.
> 
> Wait, I got a much better idea - tell the "boss" that Mac & I are simply craving some more of her (I mean the boss's) bar-b-que and you really feel obligated to bring it to us. :wink:


I know you were kidding...

Sarge jr. might want to come, but you underestimate how protective (aka crazy) the boss can be at times...I doubt the boss would let me bring him...It's supposed to be kind of cold for the Jack hose fun routine this weekend...

As for the BBQ...I just finished off the scraps of Saturday's dinner for lunch...I'm afraid there is none left for you...I'm wishing I could take a nap about now...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I am definitely in for the 600. I was hoping to get a field round in early as I have a family function in the afternoon/evening. But if everyone else prefers the late shoot, then oh well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I am definitely in for the 600. I was hoping to get a field round in early as I have a family function in the afternoon/evening. But if everyone else prefers the late shoot, then oh well.


I'm sure you'll find a taker or 2 for the early version as well...just ask around...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I am definitely in for the 600. I was hoping to get a field round in early as I have a family function in the afternoon/evening. But if everyone else prefers the late shoot, then oh well.





psargeant said:


> I'm sure you'll find a taker or 2 for the early version as well...just ask around...


I'm "always" early! Last time I shot 14 before the 600, then shot the 600 AND shot 14 afterwards. Not sure I want to do that again, but come on out early. I'm sure there'll be enough folks there to get a group together.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm "always" early! Last time I shot 14 before the 600, then shot the 600 AND shot 14 afterwards. Not sure I want to do that again, but come on out early. I'm sure there'll be enough folks there to get a group together.


Y'all go ahead and shoot early. Turns out I have other things going on that I forgot about...I might could swing Sunday afternoon...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Y'all go ahead and shoot early. Turns out I have other things going on that I forgot about...I might could swing Sunday afternoon...???


Will do - Sunday's are just not good for me - if they were I would have probably taken up 3D and never heard of Field.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Maybe I'll be able to con scarson and treaton out of a crispy at the Moo-tel then...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Y'all go ahead and shoot early. Turns out I have other things going on that I forgot about...I might could swing Sunday afternoon...???


I hate that your not gonna make it. I was looking forward to whoopin' you good with the aid of my new toy. It can wait.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

God Prag you could over copmlicate wiping!!!! 

Just aim execute and repeat that every shot its that simple.... Do what feels natural and comfortable and is most repeatable which is the whole natural and comfortable thing!!! My philisophy is if it dont feel good while your aiming you will alway strugle!!! So just focus on the dot and let the shot happen on its own.... Trust me a little birdie told me it will:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> God Prag you could over copmlicate wiping!!!!
> 
> Just aim execute and repeat that every shot its that simple.... Do what feels natural and comfortable and is most repeatable which is the whole natural and comfortable thing!!! My philisophy is if it dont feel good while your aiming you will alway strugle!!! So just focus on the dot and let the shot happen on its own.... Trust me a little birdie told me it will:wink:


I hear you buddy - not trying to complicate anything - just trying to find that "sweet combination". Frankly it had got to the point that every shot was a struggle, but things seem to be coming back together.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee always remember what I first told you about shooting a Back Tension release. You really have to believe in it. Trust that release and hang with it.
Rule # 1 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire.
Learning how to totally relax is harder than shooting the BT release. Relaxation is essential in becoming able to use the BT release correctly.
Especially your hands.
Rule # 2 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire.
Stay in your anchor, keep your head still.
Rule # 3 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire
Always work to maintain that good bone to bone alinement. Any breakdown in form will cause you to loose or misdirect proper back tension. Keep that wrist down. Relax.
Rule # 4 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire.
Oh ya, use your back muscles increase tension.
Rule # 5 -Keep aiming and know the release will fire
Enjoy the magic trick. I still do.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Lee always remember what I first told you about shooting a Back Tension release. You really have to believe in it. Trust that release and hang with it.
> Rule # 1 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire.
> Learning how to totally relax is harder than shooting the BT release. Relaxation is essential in becoming able to use the BT release correctly.
> Especially your hands.
> ...


Thanks JL, but I have a question: "Should I keep aiming and know the release will fire?" :wink:

I know it's pure "back yard champion" talk, but I shot the absolute best I ever have yesterday. Started out with several "eyes closed blank bale shots" just to refresh my memory. I then started shooting from every distance from the bunny all the way to 80 yards. Ran out of day light at the 65 yd and had to stop, but I was able to aim and "know" the release would fire.

I must admit that I did put one arrow in the 3 ring at 20 yards  but I think I had a valid reason. Just as I was about to "let" the release fire someone spoke up and said: "I hope you don't miss the target". I let down and looked on the road. There to the wonderment of my eyes was a 20 something doll baby in her daisy duke shorts walking down the road. Never seen her before - remember, I live in a rural area and know practically everyone on my 1.5 mile road. Anyway, I responded that I'd wait for her to get by. When I did try to make the shot again, my mind was a long ways from making a good shot. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks JL, but I have a question: "Should I keep aiming and know the release will fire?" :wink:
> 
> I know it's pure "back yard champion" talk, but I shot the absolute best I ever have yesterday. Started out with several "eyes closed blank bale shots" just to refresh my memory. I then started shooting from every distance from the bunny all the way to 80 yards. Ran out of day light at the 65 yd and had to stop, but I was able to aim and "know" the release would fire.
> 
> I must admit that I did put one arrow in the 3 ring at 20 yards  but I think I had a valid reason. Just as I was about to "let" the release fire someone spoke up and said: "I hope you don't miss the target". I let down and looked on the road. There to the wonderment of my eyes was a 20 something doll baby in her daisy duke shorts walking down the road. Never seen her before - remember, I live in a rural area and know practically everyone on my 1.5 mile road. Anyway, I responded that I'd wait for her to get by. When I did try to make the shot again, *my mind was a long ways from making a good shot. *:tongue:


At least with your bow right??


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Lee always remember what I first told you about shooting a Back Tension release. You really have to believe in it. Trust that release and hang with it.
> Rule # 1 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire.
> Learning how to totally relax is harder than shooting the BT release. Relaxation is essential in becoming able to use the BT release correctly.
> Especially your hands.
> ...



I need a coach to critique what I do now and help me get to the next level in archery. How much is it gonna cost me??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> At least with your bow right??


A wise old friend once told me: "It's fine to take pictures, just don't develop them". Of course that was in the days before digital cameras. 

I just hope my shooting didn't scare her too much and she decides to take her evening walk by here everyday. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Lee always remember what I first told you about shooting a Back Tension release. You really have to believe in it. Trust that release and hang with it.
> Rule # 1 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire.
> *Learning how to totally relax is harder than shooting the BT release*. Relaxation is essential in becoming able to use the BT release correctly.
> Especially your hands.
> ...


You can say that again...that is the struggle for me anyway...that's why I thinkI tend to shoot better when I am not feeling so good (I shot my PB vegas round recovering from the Flu) My mind just seems to have other things to worry about, and the rest of me just stays nice and relaxed...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee I am with ya on scoping out the cutties.
I remember several years back. Neuse River had the state 3D shoot.
There I am trying to finish up a real good round. One target to go.
I am on the last stake and about to shoot and out of the corner of my eye comes this georgous lady. I just laughed and stepped off the stake and told the guys I was really having trouble with this yardage and needed to take a minute to clear my head. We enjoyed her couple of minute walk past us. After that I just stood at the stake laughing and shot the target. No a cant remember the score nor did I care. She ended up being a reporter for the local News and Observer Newspaper. She had no problems getting people to speak with her. Yep that was a good day. LOL.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Spoon I am easy. If you come to Durham the lessons are free. Its the beatdowns that are expensive. He he he.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> God Prag you could over copmlicate wiping!!!!
> 
> Just aim execute and repeat that every shot its that simple.... Do what feels natural and comfortable and is most repeatable which is the whole natural and comfortable thing!!! My philisophy is if it dont feel good while your aiming you will alway strugle!!! So just focus on the dot and let the shot happen on its own.... Trust me a little birdie told me it will:wink:


What he said.....:wink:

I draw...anchor....aquire the target. MAINTAIN back tension and keep aiming....

I don't think about the back end at all....just stay strong using "Dynamic Tension" and aim.....

do a search:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> God Prag you could over copmlicate wiping!!!!
> 
> Just aim execute and repeat that every shot its that simple.... Do what feels natural and comfortable and is most repeatable which is the whole natural and comfortable thing!!! My philisophy is if it dont feel good while your aiming you will alway strugle!!! So just focus on the dot and let the shot happen on its own.... Trust me a little birdie told me it will:wink:


What he said....

I draw....anchor (and the other stuff)....aquire the target....MAINTAIN back tension....and just aim.

I don't think about the back end....just the target....and not my dot/fiber :wink:

Do a search for "Dynamic Tension" :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Lee always remember what I first told you about shooting a Back Tension release. You really have to believe in it. Trust that release and hang with it.
> Rule # 1 - Keep aiming and know the release will fire.
> Learning how to totally relax is harder than shooting the BT release. Relaxation is essential in becoming able to use the BT release correctly.
> Especially your hands.
> ...



I guess that makes 3 of us saying the same thing...in our own way of course.:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe ya should just keep aiming and know the release will fire and hope it don't burn ya. 

So how's is that Green lizzzzard stackin em..?????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> So how's is that Green lizzzzard stackin em..?????


Not going to say much more about it until I've had a chance to get it somewhere outside other than the back yard :zip:; however those that are truly interested might want to check out this web sight http://dml.cmnh.org/2005Nov/msg00270.html.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not going to say much more about it until I've had a chance to get it somewhere outside other than the back yard :zip:; however those that are truly interested might want to check out this web sight http://dml.cmnh.org/2005Nov/msg00270.html.


:blah::blah::blah: Prag is the new treeman...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :blah::blah::blah: Prag is the new treeman...


Too baddddd you won't be around on Sat. to witness the lizard's debut. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I am pretty bummed about it too...I am missing my regular round tonight (Soccer), can't make it Saturday (Soccer and a family committment), and now probably won't get to shoot Sunday either (Church and re-scheduled soccer game)...:sad:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I am pretty bummed about it too...I am missing my regular round tonight (Soccer), can't make it Saturday (Soccer and a family committment), and now probably won't get to shoot Sunday either (Church and re-scheduled soccer game)...:sad:


:blah::blah::blah:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Spoon I am easy. If you come to Durham the lessons are free. Its the beatdowns that are expensive. He he he.


I am looking forward to shooting Saturday. OK, I'm really pumped. I've done a little tweaking on the bow to get here better and added a few additions to her. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I am looking forward to shooting Saturday. OK, I'm really pumped. I've done a little tweaking on the bow to get here better and added a few additions to her. This is gonna be fun.


I'm a bit pumped as well. Seems I was having trouble at the longer distances getting anything to group. When I got the "lizard" I installed a new Black Eagle scope with a small dot reticle. At the longer distances (and my old eyes) I was completely loosing the dot when focusing on the target. I replaced the scope with my Viper with the pin-up. Ordering a pin up for the Black Eagle today.

Worked on getting the center shot set and new marks at 15 & 60. Shot 8 arrows from 60 yds - 7 hit the 5 ring (the 8th was a "preemie" release ) Of the 7 in the 5 ring 4 were in the X. After I got all my marks via OT2 it was too dark to "test" them, but I plan on getting sick this afternoon and have to go home early. :wink:

I just hope my "back yard" shooting carries over to DCWC.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've only shot once since I was up there last. I am going to try and shoot some good marks at lunch today. I got a new magnification lens for my scope and a new clarifier. Really looking forward to trying them out as well.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I've only shot once since I was up there last. I am going to try and shoot some good marks at lunch today. I got a new magnification lens for my scope and a new clarifier. Really looking forward to trying them out as well.


Would be interested in how you get along with the clarifier. Recently tried one, but I'm not sure the lens in it is installed correctly. If I simply hold it up and look at an item, say 10 feet away, then look just above or below it, the item seems to jump nearly 4-6". Some type of "refraction" is happening - possibly due to the lens not being "flat" in the clarifier.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Would be interested in how you get along with the clarifier. Recently tried one, but I'm not sure the lens in it is installed correctly. If I simply hold it up and look at an item, say 10 feet away, then look just above or below it, the item seems to jump nearly 4-6". Some type of "refraction" is happening - possibly due to the lens not being "flat" in the clarifier.


I've been shooting a lens and clarifier all year and haven't had a problem. I just changed powers a little bit.:wink: We'll have to take a look.


----------

